# *NEW* Horus Heresy - Age of Darkness



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

New HH book due out 
Not sure if any ones covered this but here you go
No image of yet

_After the betrayal at Isstvan, Horus begins his campaign against the Emperor, a galaxy-wide war that can lead only to Terra. But the road to the final confrontation between father and son is a long one – seven years filled with secrecy and silence, plans and foundations being formed across distant stars. An unknown history is about to be unveiled as light is shed on the darkest years of the Horus Heresy, and revelations will surface that will shake the Imperium to its very foundation... _


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh how I hope this takes up were Galaxy in Flames left off. Was there a release date for the book?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it another collection of short stories, might be wrong though  wouldn't be the first time!!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Oh how I hope this takes up were Galaxy in Flames left off. Was there a release date for the book?


The stated date on Black Library 
May 2011


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, essentially its another _Tales of Heresy_; a collection of short stories. Due for release May 2011. Its been confirmed for a while now across various BL blogs/forums.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yeah, essentially its another _Tales of Heresy_; a collection of short stories. Due for release May 2011. Its been confirmed for a while now across various BL blogs/forums.


Well I just hope its less shit than tales of heresy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Oh how I hope this takes up were Galaxy in Flames left off. Was there a release date for the book?


I do believe it is Horus after the extermination of several Loyalist Legion`s upon Isstvan V, where Horus makes his true intentions clear to the Emperor. Isstvan III was Virus-bombed in nothingness... 

As for the news, then yes, it has been known for a while, but meh, Im exited as to the Salamanders after their near-total destruction, with Vulkan`s dissapearence, and no-doubt a handful of other stories with Horus` main fleet crushing Imperial worlds...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Well I just hope its less shit than tales of heresy.


or less shit than anything with heresy in the title


----------

